# New computer (CPU and motherboard) recommendations



## meehow (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi, hopefully this is the right place to post about hardware. I've recently been getting the blue screen of death and my PC crashes. It happens during exporting. My computer although not new is still of decent specs however the issue is likely due to a hardware issue (ive been googling). Therefore I'm wanting to upgrade my PC. I will be looking to reuse my 32GB of RAM and some drives if possible and wanting to upgrade my CPU and motherboard to house it.

If there are any hardware guys here or anyone that recently bought a new PC that can recommend a good processor and a compatible motherboard? The PC will mainly be used as a workstation to run Lightroom. 

Thank you!


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 18, 2021)

Did you take a look at Puget? Recommended System: Recommended Systems for Adobe Lightroom Classic


----------



## meehow (Aug 18, 2021)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Did you take a look at Puget? Recommended System: Recommended Systems for Adobe Lightroom Classic


I'll have a look, thank you!


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 19, 2021)

meehow said:


> Hi, hopefully this is the right place to post about hardware. I've recently been getting the blue screen of death and my PC crashes. It happens during exporting. My computer although not new is still of decent specs however the issue is likely due to a hardware issue (ive been googling). Therefore I'm wanting to upgrade my PC. I will be looking to reuse my 32GB of RAM and some drives if possible and wanting to upgrade my CPU and motherboard to house it.
> 
> If there are any hardware guys here or anyone that recently bought a new PC that can recommend a good processor and a compatible motherboard? The PC will mainly be used as a workstation to run Lightroom.
> 
> Thank you!


Before you rush into new hardware, you might try doing a complete reload of Windows.  Of course, before you do that, be sure to do a complete backup of all your data and your LRC configuration files, presets, add-ons, etc.  And be sure that you have the install software or at least the download links for all major software, plus license keys.  If you keep your passwords in a file on your PC, be really sure that that file is backed up.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 19, 2021)

Also, before you rush into new hardware, run a diagnostic on your memory. If that's what's at fault, and you plug it into your new motherboard, the problem will end up in the new machine.


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 20, 2021)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Also, before you rush into new hardware, run a diagnostic on your memory. If that's what's at fault, and you plug it into your new motherboard, the problem will end up in the new machine.


Chances are that new, current-generation motherboard will require DDR 4 memory and your system probably has DDR3 memory but Hal's point is still completely valid.

In my experience with bad memory, the system will crash unpredictably and without any discernible patterns of software usage.  If the system always (often) crashes during export, that suggests a reproducible situation, which is probably software-related.

Phil Burton


----------



## Gnits (Aug 20, 2021)

Some thoughts on motherboard selection, slanted towards usage for Lr and Photoshop.
1. Decide if you wish to have Thunderbolt 3 ports. This offers the fastest external drive connection currently. Most of my image library is on a Thunderbolt 3 enclosure and allows me manage this storage independently of my workstation. This is an option and may not suit all.
2. Check that a new motherboard supports Pcie Ver 4. This offers the fastest disk i/o options. Make a conscious decision if you wish to use Pcie3 or lower. 
3. Try and use an M2 SSD Pcie Ver 4 drive for your o/s.  Use an Ssd drive if m2 drive not possible for o/s and apps.
4. Even better if you can install a second M2 Ssd for your catalog and Lr / Photoshop cache folders (these do not need to be large and the prices have dropped a lot). I keep only o/s and apps on my c drive. This makes backing up my system drive easy and fast and allows me to easily separate my data from the clutter of all the folders in an o/s drive.
5. I agree with comments on first checking the memory, but separately, I would not use my old memory as the basis for a new build.  
6. Biggest bang for buck in most cases is to replace an old spinning drive with a modern ssd. If your motherboard supports m2 drives then use an M2 ssd drive.
7. The largest, most expensive component might be your graphics card and some motherboards do not have any built in gpu, especially the higher end motherboards.
8. I am not sure if the current shortage of electronic components has impact on sourcing your parts required.
9. Building your own Pc has lots of advantages, but you are left with many conflicting decisions on performance versus price and availability.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Aug 20, 2021)

meehow said:


> The PC will mainly be used as a workstation to run Lightroom.


I would recommend considering other tools you may acquire over the life of the new PC. For example, if you think you may want to use TOPAZ products, then I'd merge their requirements with  those recommended here.

Also, look at the age of the some of the hardware components. I found Windows 10 to be very sensitive to older models even though they worked perfectly well with Windows 7. I had a continuous problem where several times a day, my disk drive would show 100% activity with no I/O. No one could sort out what the problem was. To complicate matters, it was a Intel Controller embedded in the motherboard which Intel no longer sold. Tests on the disk drive showed no issues. I even went to the extent of installing a stand alone PCI controller for the disk. Finally replaced the disk and the problem was resolved.

Lesson learned, hardware and software vendors seem to have a smaller backward window of support than they used to IMHO.


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 22, 2021)

Gnits said:


> Some thoughts on motherboard selection, slanted towards usage for Lr and Photoshop.
> 1. Decide if you wish to have Thunderbolt 3 ports. This offers the fastest external drive connection currently. Most of my image library is on a Thunderbolt 3 enclosure and allows me manage this storage independently of my workstation. This is an option and may not suit all.
> 2. Check that a new motherboard supports Pcie Ver 4. This offers the fastest disk i/o options. Make a conscious decision if you wish to use Pcie3 or lower.
> 3. Try and use an M2 SSD Pcie Ver 4 drive for your o/s.  Use an Ssd drive if m2 drive not possible for o/s and apps.
> ...


For motherboard (and CPU) selection, AMD seems to be preferred over Intel these days.  Depending on your budget, you could pick one of these processors.  However, the "Threadripper" series of AMD processors are overkill for normal photo needs.

For motherboards, my preferred brand for many years now is ASUS.  ASUS,AM4,ATX AMD Motherboards | Newegg.com for AMX CPUs.  Expect to spend at least $200 for the motherboard.  The "chipset" such as B450 or X570, largely determines the available ports, and other features of the motherboard, although the manufacturer may add additional chip for such things as Thunderbolt support

Expect to be gobsmacked when you look at current pricing for both AMD and Nvidia GPUs, on retail sites and on eBay.  Avoid used GPUs, since they may have been used (and damaged in usage) by crypto miners.


----------



## mcasan (Aug 22, 2021)

You might want to subscribe to the magazine MaximumPC.    They are constantly rating components and assembled computers and giving tips and tricks.


----------



## meehow (Aug 22, 2021)

PhilBurton said:


> Chances are that new, current-generation motherboard will require DDR 4 memory and your system probably has DDR3 memory but Hal's point is still completely valid.


I have DDR4 memory so I should be able to use these. Also tested them and no problems came up.


Gnits said:


> 5. I agree with comments on first checking the memory, but separately, I would not use my old memory as the basis for a new build.


If it works why not? Not as the basis for a new machine but I guess at some point after choosing the motherboard and the cpu I will have to decide on memory and I already have 4 working DDR4 sticks (32GB).


Hal P Anderson said:


> Also, before you rush into new hardware, run a diagnostic on your memory. If that's what's at fault, and you plug it into your new motherboard, the problem will end up in the new machine.


Tested with no issues.


----------

